# cdr 2 illu (füllen von pfaden)



## TOTz (21. August 2003)

Ich habe eine Grundrisszeichnung im cdr Format in Illustrator geöffnet. 
Ich kann auch alles bearbeiten - bis auf das Füllen meiner 'Wände', die aus einzelnen Pfaden bestehen.
Was muss ich tun (ausser nachzeichnen), um die Pfade so zu 'ordnen', dass ich eine Füllung hineinbekomme?


----------



## einzige (21. August 2003)

hallo,
man kann Flächen nur Füllen, wenn die "Ecken" geschlossen sind, sie dürfen keine Lücken haben.
Ich hoffe es hilft Dir
einzige


----------

